# Your favorite climbing/bucket saw?



## Metals406 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey fellas. I'm doing a little research on climbing, and buckets saws. What you prefer using, or would use if you went out and bought one tomorrow. Things like make/model, cc's, top-handle (or not), bar size, etcetera.

A local crew working in my area seem to like the Stihl MS 200t, or the MS 192t. They both range in size of 8-9 pounds, 30-35cc, and they run a 16" bar w/ a low profile chain.

I'd really like to hear from those of you that have any of the Dolmar line.

Thanks guyz!!


----------



## TDunk (Mar 15, 2008)

For climbing i love my 192T. It's super light, ok power, and cheap. So if you drop it, your out $300 instead of $600 for a 200t. The 200T is better in every department, and if your going to be using the saw every day (witch i don't) i'd get the 200T. The 200T is the standard by witch all other climbing saws are compared too, and there's a reason for that. As for Dolmar, the only Dolmar i've had in the air is the 5100.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 15, 2008)

TDunk said:


> For climbing i love my 192T. It's super light, ok power, and cheap. So if you drop it, your out $300 instead of $600 for a 200t. The 200T is better in every department, and if your going to be using the saw every day (witch i don't) i'd get the 200T. The 200T is the standard by witch all other climbing saws are compared too, and there's a reason for that. As for Dolmar, the only Dolmar i've had in the air is the 5100.



Thanks TDunk. You answered one of my biggest questions. . . . "Will guyz use the 5100 in a tree or bucket?" The PS-3410 TH TLC [tool-less chain tension], retails for around $380.00. It's 2.1 cu. in., and around 34cc. It's a top handle saw, and very comparable to the Stihl 200t (I would think).

So you aren't "married" to using a top-handle saw? The 5100 is a few pounds heavier than the 200t. Is the few extra pounds not an issue for you?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 15, 2008)

I assume the 5100 was only used for the bigger chunks, especially if he had a top-handled Stihl at his disposal. I run a 14 inch bar on both my MS200T's and wouldn't even think about any other saw in the tree...until, of course, the big wood hits. I run the 14's as opposed to the 16' bars because the 200, IMO, doesn't have quite the nutz for that size wood. If you need a 16 inch bar, you need a bigger saw.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Mar 15, 2008)

A friend showed me the echo climbing saws like 5yrs ago. I liked em so well i bought a cs330 and a 360. Worked em bout every day so far and no problems yet. For like 249 each you cant beat em. And if you do beat em up your not out much!PS> Take out the screens in the exhaust and they really torque up.:lifter:


----------



## TDunk (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, the only reason i take the 5100 up is for larger stuff. The 192T is ok until you start getting into 8"-10" wood, after that it's time for something bigger. The 5100 definetly weights more, but when trying to buck larger chunks, i would be fighting with the 192 to do the same work the 5100 would do with ease/less effort.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 15, 2008)

What are you people, trolls or cavemen?? I cant figure it out! If it gets bigger just get a bigger saw, like a man!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 15, 2008)

This is good stuff! Keep it going.

The local crew run 200t's and 361's. . . . But they don't use any other saw (They bust out the 440 once in a while I guess), so would they be open to the 5100? 

Would the 5100, with a 18" bar impress them in the bucket?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 15, 2008)

I first heard about Dolmar 6 mos ago at Boonesville's big show in upstate. I ran the 7900 against a 385xp Husky and was impressed. Not enough to buy though. Lack of knowledge on the product and lack of a local dealer. I mentioned the brand to my boss who huffed and said, "You mean, Dolmar-Sucks?" Granted, he's old school and stuck in his ways but I'm still a bit sketched about Dolmars...unfamiliar territory, I suppose. I know my Stihls won't fail on the job and afraid to risk having a saw, regardless of price and warranty, that might. I'll gladly spend a few hundred more per saw for that comfort. But yeah, anyone out there able to convince me to buy Dolmar?


----------



## DDM (Mar 15, 2008)

MS200 your just settling if you buy anything else.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the 200t and the dolmar 3410t, I like the handle design of the dolmar better, it has a better angle than the box of the 200t. It does not have the power of the 200t but it is close enough to be a very good choice for a climbing saw. The rear handle 200 makes a very nice bucket saw. There is a rear handle version of the 3410 but not available in the USA.


----------



## juststumps (Mar 15, 2008)

TDunk said:


> Yeah, the only reason i take the 5100 up is for larger stuff. The 192T is ok until you start getting into 8"-10" wood, after that it's time for something bigger. The 5100 definetly weights more, but when trying to buck larger chunks, i would be fighting with the 192 to do the same work the 5100 would do with ease/less effort.



thats why i run a 200t with a 14 ,,,,
up to 18 inch wood,,,.. if i can't cut it with that,, i go to something with a 24,,,,


----------



## Treetom (Mar 16, 2008)

*MS200T, Husqvarna 350*

I fianlly got the chance to put the new MS200t to work on some 80ft oaks, used as a bucket saw for topping. Very pleased with this saw, as I do my share of one-handing. Then out came the 372XP for the big stuff. My other bucket guy prefers the 350 Husky, and swears by it as a climbing saw, too. And the price is right. I offered him a chance to use the 200t but he declined. He swears by the 350. That's ok, I'm getting quite attached to it. That was a one-time offer. The 200t is mine.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 16, 2008)

I sort of favor my 395xp!


----------



## TDunk (Mar 16, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I sort of favor my 395xp!



Why not go all out and get Gasoline71's V-8 Buick hot saw?


----------



## AllCape (Mar 16, 2008)

I love the husqy 346xp. Its a tight little saw with a lot of power, it can blast the top out of a tree, come down and fell a 14 DBH tree like butter. I love it. Almost as much as my husqy 575xp.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> I have the 200t and the dolmar 3410t, I like the handle design of the dolmar better, it has a better angle than the box of the 200t. It does not have the power of the 200t but it is close enough to be a very good choice for a climbing saw. The rear handle 200 makes a very nice bucket saw. There is a rear handle version of the 3410 but not available in the USA.



Okay, so if you want a rear handle in a Dolmar, there's the PS 401. It weighs the same as the Stihl 200t, and has more cc's.

Anyone try the PS 401 yet?


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the 401 also, nice ground saw for small stuff. Never used it in a tree, kind of a bulky powerhead design in my opinion. Better suited for small ground tasks. I used it a lot until I got the 5100s now the 401 sits along with a bunch of others.


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know which is best. Different guys that work and have worked here like a wide array of climbing saws. I know what I think is worst though. About three years ago a guy talked me into buying two little top handle efco saws. Efco now not echo. Supposed to be comparable to dolmar. Well what they compare to is a dull handsaw. Pure junk.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 16, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Would the 5100, with a 18" bar impress them in the bucket?



very much. 

i havent run one but i had the little ps540. with an 18in bar ,and from what ive heard on this site, i'd gladly run the 5100 out of the bucket or while climbing off the ball for some crane picks.

gladly.


----------



## thebiggreenone (Mar 17, 2008)

I've only used 3 different top handle saws, the Stihl 020, 200T and Husky 335XPT. At work all we run is 200Ts, we have a rack of 12 of them. The 335 is my personal weekend saw, and as you probably know is not in the same class as the rest of them, however I did get it for $120 

In the bucket my company always uses the 200T until the wood is too big to cut, then we go accordingly: 361, 441, and so on.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 17, 2008)

TDunk said:


> Why not go all out and get Gasoline71's V-8 Buick hot saw?



Like auhhh, ya do know I was kiddin right? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TDunk (Mar 17, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Like auhhh, ya do know I was kiddin right? :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh, i thought you were being serious.:bang:


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 17, 2008)

Long story short, I just became a Dolmar dealer, and I'm collecting this info to better understand what crews are using.

The local crew currently runs 200t's and 361's almost exclusively. What Dolmar should I demo them? The PS 5100 or the PS 401? I'll leave it with them for a week or better, so they can get a good feel for it.

I'm going to order the saw this week, so they can use it before they move on to the next job 150 miles away.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 17, 2008)

TDunk said:


> Oh, i thought you were being serious.:bang:



Well come to think about it, if I need my 395 in a tree it will be a
expensive job! I may have been part serious at least! I am like most
on the topic a light weight and good power saw is my preference.


----------



## TreeBot (Mar 17, 2008)

Hopefully a Silky handsaw, 192t, or 200 rear handle. Sometimes the 200t or 361 have to be taken into a tree.


----------



## TDunk (Mar 17, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well come to think about it, if I need my 395 in a tree it will be a
> expensive job! I may have been part serious at least! I am like most
> on the topic a light weight and good power saw is my preference.



The biggest i've had in a tree is my 362. I couldn't imagine having my 395 with a 32" bar on it up in the tree. I was kidding about the v-8 hot saw in the tree. But that would be a site to see.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 17, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Long story short, I just became a Dolmar dealer, and I'm collecting this info to better understand what crews are using.
> 
> The local crew currently runs 200t's and 361's almost exclusively. What Dolmar should I demo them? The PS 5100 or the PS 401? I'll leave it with them for a week or better, so they can get a good feel for it.
> 
> I'm going to order the saw this week, so they can use it before they move on to the next job 150 miles away.



The 5100s has quickly become my go-to saw on the ground displacing the 260 & 036. Set up with an 18" bar the saw does all I ask of it. The 401 I believe is geared more to homeowners and occasional users, it is still a good saw. The 3410th will never have the power of the ms200t but take a 1/3 off the price of the stihl and you still have a good little climbing saw. imho


----------



## ape (Mar 18, 2008)

The stihl climbing saws are the best in the world for power and weight. I like the ms200t a lot so far, and the 192 is not bad for a second saw, but I wouldn't go without the 200. I like the old 026 Super for the bigger cuts on a climb. As for the base cuts and bucking up, I've only used stihl, but I've heard Huskies have more power in the bigger end. Is that a myth?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 19, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> The 5100s has quickly become my go-to saw on the ground displacing the 260 & 036. Set up with an 18" bar the saw does all I ask of it. The 401 I believe is geared more to homeowners and occasional users, it is still a good saw. The 3410th will never have the power of the ms200t but take a 1/3 off the price of the stihl and you still have a good little climbing saw. imho



I take it you have some time with the 3410TH; there is only a little over 1cc listed difference between the 200t, and the 3410. . . . Is that really noticeable out in the work? 

I talked with the local crew again, and they said they would like to try the 3410 as apposed to any other I have mentioned. The crew boss said they have dropped a few 200t's in the past, and have thought about the cost of replacement. The 3410's are much cheaper than the 200t's, so your wallet wouldn't feel such a loss after an oopsie.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 19, 2008)

*i looked at the 3410 the other day.*

i didn't like the way the handle was too far back.felt unballanced to me.i'd like to try it on the job instead of in the showroom.

in the air i use the 192t,200t,and 346xp NE. the new 346xp is really turning out to be an incredible saw.the more i use it the more it impresses me.i run it with a 16 bar with 3/8 Stihl RSC chain.talk about fast and SMOOOOOTH! i may have to buy another one.


----------



## Janjac (Mar 19, 2008)

*climping saw*

hi i´m from dk i love my 200t in the trees it's just perfect without the back handle and light starts every time.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 19, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> I take it you have some time with the 3410TH; there is only a little over 1cc listed difference between the 200t, and the 3410. . . . Is that really noticeable out in the work?
> 
> I talked with the local crew again, and they said they would like to try the 3410 as apposed to any other I have mentioned. The crew boss said they have dropped a few 200t's in the past, and have thought about the cost of replacement. The 3410's are much cheaper than the 200t's, so your wallet wouldn't feel such a loss after an oopsie.



On small cuts I have not found any difference. The stihl does pull better in bigger wood. My main reason for the purchase was the handle design. The dolmar has better ergonomics compared to the box of the stihl. As for the dropping, a few dollars on some breakaway bungee laynards might help that. I would also look at the 5100s as a ground saw, it really has impressed me. good luck with the dealership.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Topping Saw*

I run a Dolmar 5100s 16" bar all the time. ( until I need a larger saw of course ) Before that I used 346xps and before that it was husky 42 specials. Actually, over the winter I picked up a 346xp new edition to see if it keeps up with the dolmar, I haven't even ran it yet but I do like the feel of the husky better & the slimmer profile. Ive been using them for topping saws for over 15 years, but I will sacrifice a little weight for the extra power and torque of the dolmar. We will find out Monday when I get back to work.

I tried top handle saws before but I just cant get used to the feel plus they lack power big time. ( 95% of my jobs are removals) It's funny watching some of my competitors doing removals with the top handles, in the time it takes them to make a cut, I'd make 3.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 19, 2008)

*get that non cat muffler.*



treeslayer666 said:


> I run a Dolmar 5100s 16" bar all the time. ( until I need a larger saw of course ) Before that I used 346xps and before that it was husky 42 specials. Actually, over the winter I picked up a 346xp new edition to see if it keeps up with the dolmar, I haven't even ran it yet but I do like the feel of the husky better & the slimmer profile. Ive been using them for topping saws for over 15 years, but I will sacrifice a little weight for the extra power and torque of the dolmar. We will find out Monday when I get back to work.
> 
> I tried top handle saws before but I just cant get used to the feel plus they lack power big time. ( 95% of my jobs are removals) It's funny watching some of my competitors doing removals with the top handles, in the time it takes them to make a cut, I'd make 3.



my dealer got it for me.the part # is 544 02 83 01 d


----------



## fireman (Mar 19, 2008)

*bucket saw*

the only two saws I have in my bucket is 200t and my 440.I have used the 880 5 times in the bucket 3 times 30 inch bar and 2 times with 48 inch bar.couldnt drop the trees no drop zone had to chunck it all the way down.I have no problems running the 880 its an awsome saw.the 200t I run 16 inch bars on them and 25 on the 440.my 460 was stolen so im back to the back up saw 440.I do want to try the dolmar 5100 and the 7900 see what kind of power they have anyone try the 7900 by dolmar.I tryed echo had them for about a month sold them to a home owner no power.had the 360t and 8000.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Mar 19, 2008)

fireman said:


> I do want to try the dolmar 5100 and the 7900 see what kind of power they have anyone try the 7900 by dolmar.



Actually about 5 years ago I replaced my Husky 372's and 385's with Sthil 460's and my husky 394's with sthil 660's. Last year I replaced my sthil 460's for the Dolmar 7900's. I love the 7900's with 20" bars they really rip. Bigger bars I go for the 660's.


----------



## treeclimber jul (Mar 19, 2008)

I like my 200t in the air. Just today I had the 440 with a 32" AND the 

200t on my belt, what a pain 

Husky 335xp with a small muff mode does OK limbing. Anyone else have problems 

with the husky, when you are holding the saw in a difficult position making a

cut, that it's hard to let go of the trigger? Harder than the 200t anyway.

Looked at the Dolmar top handle when I was picking up the ps5100s and it looked too much like my old echo 240.

Love The 5100 though, have only run 3 tanks through it and WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE......... does it cut fast


----------



## fireman (Mar 19, 2008)

treeslayer when the 660 came out I had nothing but problems with them they kept on seizing.stihl replaced them twice the third time I upgraded to the 880 and I love it.Do you have any problems with the 660 sounds like they got the problem resolved.


----------



## treeslayer666 (Mar 19, 2008)

fireman said:


> treeslayer when the 660 came out I had nothing but problems with them they kept on seizing.stihl replaced them twice the third time I upgraded to the 880 and I love it.Do you have any problems with the 660 sounds like they got the problem resolved.



I did have one seize years ago but I haven't had a problem since. I have 6 of them ready to work and I use the seized one for parts. I carry 3 with me and have 3 for backups. Each has a different size bar 25, 28 & 36" I barley use the 36". The 25" is usually my go to saw.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 20, 2008)

TDunk said:


> The biggest i've had in a tree is my 362. I couldn't imagine having my 395 with a 32" bar on it up in the tree. I was kidding about the v-8 hot saw in the tree. But that would be a site to see.



I had need of it in one but did not have it then! The biggest
I had in a tree was a o75 stihl twenty years ago with a 48"
bar and needed every inch!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> On small cuts I have not found any difference. The stihl does pull better in bigger wood. My main reason for the purchase was the handle design. The dolmar has better ergonomics compared to the box of the stihl. As for the dropping, a few dollars on some breakaway bungee laynards might help that. I would also look at the 5100s as a ground saw, it really has impressed me. good luck with the dealership.



Great info! . . . And thank you.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you guyz for posting on this thread. All this info will help me a lot in my evaluations, and what I report to Dolmar. If they really want a huge market share, they need to listen to the guyz on the ground (Or in a tree).


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 20, 2008)

treeslayer666 said:


> I run a Dolmar 5100s 16" bar all the time. ( until I need a larger saw of course ) Before that I used 346xps and before that it was husky 42 specials. Actually, over the winter I picked up a 346xp new edition to see if it keeps up with the dolmar, I haven't even ran it yet but I do like the feel of the husky better & the slimmer profile. Ive been using them for topping saws for over 15 years, but I will sacrifice a little weight for the extra power and torque of the dolmar. We will find out Monday when I get back to work.
> 
> I tried top handle saws before but I just cant get used to the feel plus they lack power big time. ( 95% of my jobs are removals) It's funny watching some of my competitors doing removals with the top handles, in the time it takes them to make a cut, I'd make 3.



Excellent! I keep hearing a lot of good things about the 5100. What Stihl do you think runs side by side with the 5100?


----------



## lumberjack333 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Internal design*

There are a few other things to consider along with displacement.. like piston design for example, stihl uses dual ring pistons giving the saw more torque and less of a tendancy to bog out under load but the rpms don't climb as high.. husky and jonsered on the other hand both use single ring pistons... not as much torque but the rpms will scream, gets up to speed faster and should cut faster in comparison until you really lean on er... not sure about dolmar internals but thats my 2cents anyways...
 
cheers


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 21, 2008)

lumberjack333 said:


> There are a few other things to consider along with displacement.. like piston design for example, stihl uses dual ring pistons giving the saw more torque and less of a tendancy to bog out under load but the rpms don't climb as high.. husky and jonsered on the other hand both use single ring pistons... not as much torque but the rpms will scream, gets up to speed faster and should cut faster in comparison until you really lean on er... not sure about dolmar internals but thats my 2cents anyways...
> 
> cheers



Thanks for the 2 cents.


----------

